# Walnut/Maple Laminate



## Woodman (Mar 26, 2016)

I've been busy making glued-up handles to sell at craft fairs this year. It's a lot of work but the handles sell well and make a decent looking knife. I use Titebond III glue. The hidden tang knife and the two handles on top are Walnut and Hard Maple Crotch. The two on the bottom are Walnut and very dense crosscut White Oak. Tung Oil really brings out the figure, the maple in the knife handle was cut from the exact same piece of maple as the two above it even though they look bland in the dry state. The crosscut oak also comes alive once the oil is applied. I always cut the oak with the annual rings in this fan pattern for knife handles.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_17481_zpshdvtstuz.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

Wood combo is most excellent! You really capture the best from the oak character. Chuck


----------

